# For dog lovers



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a quick walnut knife box, it's 4.5 x 5.5 x 10.250 " tall
It holds about 150, .125" x 10.0" long dowells ,no solts needed to hold the knifes in place just slip them in the open end.
You can also use 8.5" long bar barbecue sticks (pak.of 50 for about 2.oo bucks)

But the neat thing about this one is the dog, do you see the dog looking around the corner ?.

It was a junk scrap of .375" x 6.0" of walnut on the bottom of the stack and my brother ask me to make a quick knife box ,I didn't see the dog until a made a cut or two on the scrap then I saw the dog,and wow it popup with a bit of water on the walnut.
The other side of the box has a lion on it, but it's hard to see that one.
And I'm a dog lover...

A quick knife box just for kicks.
Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's great Bob .
it really does look like a dog in the wood. that's beautiful looking wood
john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Just a add on*

Thanks John, Walnut is great wood.


Here's a shot of the lion, just for kicks.
To see it you will need to put your thumb on his extra eye, :>) on his right side of his head and you will see the lion pop up.
Lion ,Bear , not to sure but it looks a lion to me.

Have a good one...   

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note ***
It also looks like a Tiger if you move back and look at his back on the right side of the snapshot.
Walnut is great wood and I need to find some more scrap .

And I have not been drinking this AM, it just looks that way to me. 

Have a good one, hahahahahahaha
Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me Bob, and I haven't been drinking either.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## jonnyboy63 (Mar 20, 2006)

I read your thread..... wait, first I looked at the pictures. First reaction, 'Very, very nice'. That actually came out of my mouth, even though there's no-one here to talk to 'cept my two dogs. OK, _then_ I read the thread. You said, and I quote, 'do you see the dog looking around the corner?', to which I said....... what dog!....... Then I saw it. Tell me please, do you also find animals in the clouds like I do? It was beautiful, as soon as I looked at it again, I saw it.
To conclude, you have done a wonderful thing with this used wood. I am absolutely positive the tree would be proud!

Yours in saw dust and shavings


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jonathan
I'm sure the tree is proud that it made a dog and a tiger, and yes I do see wonderful things in the clouds but sometimes it takes a bit of time to see them.

I offen see things in wood that most don't, ust like the tiger in the 2nd post.
I made the Knife box for my brother and it took him a week b/4 he saw the dog hahahahahaha and he still can see the tiger. 

Thanks
Bj


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow !!! Amazing Mother Nature ! Dog And Tiger For Sure , My Friend ! Thank You For Sending Me This Link !!! Dusty56


----------

